# How to dampen filter flow for your betta



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Here's a little guide on how to use Plumbers Teflon tape to reduce filter flow. I have seen this asked over and over. I have also seen the baffle guide. I find it to be ugly and it does not work on all filter types. This is an easy alternative that does not affect the aesthetics of your tank.


What you need: Plumbers Teflon tape. Scissors.

1. You will need to remove your filter tube from the filter. 
2. Remove basket from the bottom of the intake tube. 
3. Wrap Teflon tape around the bottom opening of your intake tube. You should use half to 1/4 overlap at the entrance. As you wrap the tape around the tube and pull it will stretch and form a cover over the entrance of the tube. Warning pull too tight and it will cover the hole. You can cut a hole with scissors but no guarantee the tape doesn't come free during use. Best to have a natural hole form. 
4. After wrapping 3x around the tube cut with scissors and press the end against the tube to bind it with the rest of the tape. It will not unravel now. 
5. Put the basket back over the bottom of the tube. The Teflon should smash down and allow for it to be put on easily. Do not use too much Teflon or you will not be able to put the basket back on. 
6. Reassemble the tube back on the filter. You are done. 

Please see pictures. 
Picture 3 shows what not to do. 
Picture 4 shows what it should look like. 

Please ask for this to be a sticky if you find it useful.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice if I ever need to lower current. I think it will be handy.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad you liked it. 

Just wanted to add that you can make the hole smaller if you need even more reduction.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone try this out yet? If so please let me know what you think.


----------



## MooseKnocker (Aug 5, 2012)

I just put a sponge out the outflow. 

http://www.petco.com/product/107996/Hagen-AquaClear-Foam-Filter-Inserts.aspx

just cut it a little wider then the outflow and put it in the water. After doing so my betta is no longer clamped like he was.


----------



## goldfishyman (Jun 8, 2012)

MooseKnocker said:


> I just put a sponge out the outflow.
> 
> Hagen AquaClear Foam Filter Inserts at PETCO
> 
> just cut it a little wider then the outflow and put it in the water. After doing so my betta is no longer clamped like he was.


 This might work for your filter but it will not work for every filter. For example Marineland tanks with built in filter systems will just over flow the filter box and possible leak water outside the tank, or penguin biowheel filters have really good pumps and could care less how many sponges you put in the filter it will still cause currents. I added 4 sponges, and a custom filter bag to my Marineland Biowheel HOB and it still creates some insane currents. There is even a sponge on the intake tube of this filter. I have this filter in my black ghost knife fish tank so it doesn't matter. If I were to use this filter on a betta tank this fix would work. 
Amazon.com: TAPE TEFLON 1/2"x260" THREAD S: Home Improvement </br> 
.25 cents for one roll if you go to a hardware store that has reasonable prices. With 1 roll you could probably do hundreds of filters. This will work with any filter that has an intake tube. It does not look hideous like the water bottle baffle which will not work for a lot of filters. </br> 
With the Teflon tape you can make the hole different sizes till you find the right flow for your tank and it literally takes only a few seconds to do this. </br>


----------

